# This Team Needs A Crash And Bang Hard Physical Force



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes you heard it correctly!!

The Rockets need a big body at the 4 spot. An intimidator, a rebounder and a hard physical player.

To rebound, when Yao is boxing out and to keep Yao from early fouls and to start the fast break.

In the playoffs, you are going to need your big men to get down and dirty. Do the little, hard and physical things needed to win playoff basketball. But Howard and Spoon aint going to get it done.

It is this teams achilles heal and it will cost them. 

Two guys who would do well. PJ Brown and a Brian Skinner type. Tough, solid, big men who can sacrifice and do the little things that win in the NBA. Defend, block shots/challenge shots, stop penetration and most importantly rebound.

When Yao is being spelled, who can be counted on to rebound the ball and regain possession?? He needs a protector and a big hard body next to him. Just like Ewing had Oakley and MacDaniel. Hakeem had Thorpe and Robinson had Duncan.

This is the weak link, the 4 spot for the Rockets. And it is the weak link that could potentially cost them this season.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

And I forgot to add, that teams with a shaky interior and weak defensive front line do not win NBA championships.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yup, but they aren't easy to find nowadays. Dawson tried to include PJ Brown in the Wesley trade, but New Orleans wanted our 05 1st, which is too much to ask for a 35 year old player. We will have $18 million in expiring contracts next year, which could atleast fetch a Brian Grant (max contract expiring in 07). I doubt we would be that desperate at the time, but there aren't many guys who fit the description of tough defender, shot blocker and rebounder. Someone suggested Michael Ruffin from Washington. But every time we discuss this Kelvin Cato's name is brought up. Did great next to Yao in the 03-04 season, and will be an expiring contract next year. Perhaps a rebuilding Orlando team wouldn't mind sending him to Houston for expiring contracts and a draft pick. It's unlikely, though, seeing how Orlando needs him next to Dwight Howard.

If Wayne Simien could block shots, he would be ideal. He's still someone I want falling to the Rocket's late first. We have Badiane overseas, his numbers aren't great but progress is being made.


Another need is a pure PG. Someone like Jon Barry at the 1, who does a great job of getting in to the lane and making a sharp pass to the perimeter but most importantly someone who knows how and when to get Yao the ball.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Reggie Evans or Danny Fortson wuold make life much easier. They are just crazy rebounders and they are working very hard (Even Fortson fouls too much). If Reggie wuold play for us we wuold be the champions


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

In this upcoming draft...If we had a mid-1st rd pick...I'd take Sean May over Siemen, but we're gonna be in the late rounds...so w/e works I guess.


We do need a PF, thats obvious, but its just not that many to begin with.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if you only want a rebounder and not care much for defense, there's always shareef. he's a very good scorer too, and he can spot up and has a variety of low post moves. his problem has always been his defense, but i think he can excel defensively in the rockets system. I think he will be the 4 that rockets desperately need, but i know a lot of players probably aren't too fond of him. i guarantee that he's 100 times better than juwan howard though.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

kingofkings said:


> Yes you heard it correctly!!
> 
> The Rockets need a big body at the 4 spot. An intimidator, a rebounder and a hard physical player.
> 
> ...


You do know this team is #1 in defensive rebounding, right?

But I do agree we need a banger down in the 4.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Will Seattle be able to do a Spoon+2nd rounder for Fortson in offseason?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Play Ewing as PF, we are set. :biggrin:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Skinner would be a great fit , but I doubt the kings will take him now 


you need Kurt Thomas...


Hes a awesome defender + hes not a lag on offense and helps the teams offense too...

he fits into the system..hes a great mid range jump shooter at the 4


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Ronny Turiaf maybe?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

<double post>


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Juwan Howard is ok for the Rox at the 4... he's playing harder these days which is probly why he got injured, handy on the offensive glass, is fairly valuble on offense... when he gets back for the playoffs the team will be sweet...

And now that Spoon and the Body have had valuble experience covering for him, they'll be primed to come of the bench for some valuble backup


----------

